# Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Februar 2014)

*Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

					Zalman hat eine Dual-Radiator-Version des CPU-Kühlers Reserator 3 Max auf seiner Produktseite eingetragen. Beim Design geht der südkoreanische Hersteller weiterhin eigene Wege und unterscheidet sich stark von der Konkurrenz. Als Kühlflüssigkeit kommt anstelle von Wasser Nanofluid zum Einsatz. Kostenpunkt und Veröffentlichungstermin verbleiben unbekannt, da keine Pressemitteilung verschickt worden ist.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*


----------



## Plutonix (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Warten was die Tests uns so zeigen...
Und eigene Wege ist auch nicht immer so schlecht


----------



## beren2707 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Was der eigene Weg bringt, hat man ja beim Reserator 3 gesehen. Die Nachteile dieser Lösung überwiegen mMn so deutlich, dass der "Erfolg" der Lösung absehbar sein dürfte.


----------



## TSchaK (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Mal was anderes...
an sich finde ich die KompaktWaküs ja nicht schlecht, wenn da nicht die kleinen ratternden Pumpen währen...

In dem Fall wäre es ja nicht schlecht gewesen die beiden "Ringe" Parallel zu machen oder? So bekommt der 2Lüfter dann das schon gekühlte Nanofluid. (Ja ich weiß dass das nicht mehr als 1°C sein dürfte...)


----------



## e4syyy (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Würde ja mal gerne auf so eine kompakt Kühlung umsteigen. (Corsair oder Zalman) Doch Pumpen defekte und undichte Leitungen bereiten mir so meine Sorgen. Wenn bei der normalen Luftkühlung was kaputt geht, dann maximal der Lüfter und das sieht man sofort. 



beren2707 schrieb:


> Was der eigene Weg bringt, hat man ja beim  Reserator 3 gesehen. Die Nachteile dieser Lösung überwiegen mMn so  deutlich, dass der "Erfolg" der Lösung absehbar sein dürfte.



Die wären?


----------



## TSchaK (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Was der eigene Weg bringt, hat man ja beim Reserator 3 gesehen. Die Nachteile dieser Lösung überwiegen mMn so deutlich, dass der "Erfolg" der Lösung absehbar sein dürfte.


 Hab gerade ein paar Test überflogen und so schlecht ist der doch nicht im Vergleich zu anderen?!
Nur eben die Laute Pumpe, die bei dem doppelten Radiator noch mehr zu tun hat...


----------



## Chimera (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Ist das dieselbe Nanoflüssigkeit, die PCGH mal in nem Heft getestet hatte und die gar nicht mal so gut abschnitt? Die war ja auch ne milchige Brühe, war aber im Vergleich zum normalen Kühlmittel nicht sonderlich besser (war glaubs ja auch etwas dickflüssiger, wenn ich mich nicht irre).
Optisch(!) find ich es schon toll, dass Zalman da seinen eigenen Weg geht, auch wenn der halt oft funktionell so seine Mankos hat (wie Lüfter nicht tauschbar, laute Lüfis, usw.). Ob sie dennoch besser abschneidet als der neuen Antec H2O 1250 Kühler, wo die Pumpe auf dem Lüfter sitzt? Kollege ist jedenfalls nicht so begeistert (er hat aber die Single Radi H2O 950), da sie im Vergleich zu seiner alten Corsair H50 doch deutlicher zu hören ist (nicht unbedingt lauter, aber eben wahrnehmbarer). 
Nur: mit den offenen Lüfis bei der Zalman, verschenkt die da nicht bissel was vom Luftstrom?


----------



## beren2707 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*



TSchaK schrieb:


> Hab gerade ein paar Test überflogen und so schlecht ist der doch nicht im Vergleich zu anderen?!
> Nur eben die Laute Pumpe, die bei dem doppelten Radiator noch mehr zu tun hat...


Wie schauts mit dem Lüfter und dessen Wechselbarkeit aus? Das P/L-Verhältnis ist mit ~90€ exkl. Versand auch recht bescheiden. 

Zumal die meisten AiOs tendentiell "falsch" bzw. unglücklich ausgelegt sind, auf Lüfter mit hohen U/Min. für das letzte K bei den Balken, dafür mit brachialer Lautstärke. Daher ist man bei fast allen (oder eigtl. wirklich allen) AiOs gezwungen, die Lüfter zu ersetzen, wenn man es ruhig haben möchte; genau das ist bei dieser Lösung hier so gut wie unmöglich

Letztlich überwiegen mMn die Nachteile die wenigen Vorteile, die manchmal beinahe irrwitzigen Preise rechtfertigen die Leistung keineswegs. Primär dort, wo ein klassischer Luftkühler keinen Platz findet, sind die AiOs im Vorteil, aber auch nur mit entsprechender Umrüstung der Lüfter, was aber nochmals kräftig ins Geld geht, was hier ja mangels Möglichkeit entfällt.

Lieber einen Macho/Brocken 2 oder NH-D14/SA IB-E kaufen, wenn im Gehäuse genug Platz ist, da hat man mMn mehr von.


----------



## TSchaK (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Ok. Den Preis hab ich übersehen 

Und leise sind die KopaktWaüküs so oder so nicht...
eben für kleine Gehäuse, wo kein Richtiger Luftkühler rein passt. Hat man platz ist ein großer Luftkühler vorzuziehen.
Oder gleich eine Richtige Wakü was ich prinzipiell bevorzuge.


----------



## Bandicoot (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*



TSchaK schrieb:


> Und leise sind die KopaktWaüküs so oder so nicht...



Das stimmt so nicht ganz, habe selber 2 Corsair H & die Single Version des Reserator 3 Max und die sind alle nicht wirklich laut. 
Wenn die Lautstärke stört, Lüfter tauschen oder das Teil Manuell regeln. Und schon ist ruhe.


----------



## Biosman (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*



TSchaK schrieb:


> Mal was anderes...
> an sich finde ich die KompaktWaküs ja nicht schlecht, wenn da nicht die kleinen ratternden Pumpen währen...



Bitte welche Ratternden Pumpen?

Irgendwann muss man auch mal von dem Trip wieder runter kommen. Es hat sich im Letzten Jahr einiges getan. Vereinzelnt mag das mal passieren aber nicht mehr auf die Masse gesehen. Meine letzten 3 Corsair H modelle waren alle Perfekt. Meine H100i läuft nun auch einen Monat ohne Probleme und FLÜSTERLEISE. Die Lüfter (4) schaffen selbst bei 900 - 1000 U/min Kühlwerte da Träumt jeder 1 KG Kühlblock von.

----

Das den Zalman angeht:

1. Das Design ist ja mal total FAIL!
2. BLAU! Warum immer Fucking Blau?! Dann lieber Farblich Neutral halten so das der User selber entscheiden kann. Oder wie bei Corsair RGB LED´s verwenden.

Mal abwarten wie das teil so im Test sein wird.


----------



## Tiz92 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Uuuuhh "Nano"Partikel. Immer wenn ich das Wort höhre bekomme ich als Naturwissenschaftler das Grauen. Im Prinzip bestehen wir alle aus Nanopartikeln, auch Wasser nur aus H2O welches auch Nanopartikel sind.

Viel wichtiger ist welche chemischen und physikalischen Eigenschaften diese neue Zusätze haben welche sie da rein geben. 

Aber "Nanopartikel" ist marketingtechnisch besser.


----------



## Bandicoot (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Hab noch die erste Corsair H50 im Einsatz und die läuft bis heute ohne Pumpenrattern oder Ausfälle, 4x schon umgebaut. Funzt. Das beste Teil was ich bisher erworben hab zum Kühlen. Finde das Zalman Design Genial. Mal was anderes als der Einheits Brei, jetzt muss die nur genau solange durchhalten wie die H50


----------



## Cross-Flow (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Das Design finde ich gelungen, der Ansatz mal was selbst zu gestalten rechne ich Zalman sehr hoch an. Immer das gleiche 0815 Design von X Herstellern finde ich langsam zum kotzen.

 WENN Kompakt WaKü dann diese hier, schade nur das der EST-T40 bei mir so gut Ergebnisse erzielt


----------



## vanWEED (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

+ schickes design
+ ordentlich durchsatz L/H

- der lego bausatz zum zusammenbau

so jetzt mal auf erste tests warten und vll wird das die kompakt wakü für meine freundin....


----------



## locojens (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Das Ganze ist für mich weder Fisch noch Fleisch. Also entweder Luft- oder ne ordentliche Wasserkühlung. Und ja leise wird das Ding zum verrecken nicht zu bekommen sein, steht ja Zalman dran.


----------



## fatDOX8 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Uuuuhh "Nano"Partikel. Immer wenn ich das Wort höhre bekomme ich als Naturwissenschaftler das Grauen. Im Prinzip bestehen wir alle aus Nanopartikeln, auch Wasser nur aus H2O welches auch Nanopartikel sind.
> 
> Viel wichtiger ist welche chemischen und physikalischen Eigenschaften diese neue Zusätze haben welche sie da rein geben.
> 
> Aber "Nanopartikel" ist marketingtechnisch besser.



absolut legitimer Begriff, für ein Partikel <100nm,  für Naturwissenschaftler, also auch für dich     



und so 30% sind schon drin   kurz "ge-scholar-d"    Enhanced thermal conductivity of TiO2?water based nanofluids


----------



## Cross-Flow (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*



locojens schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist für mich weder Fisch noch Fleisch. Also entweder Luft- oder ne ordentliche Wasserkühlung. Und ja leise wird das Ding zum verrecken nicht zu bekommen sein, steht ja Zalman dran.


 
 Genau, die ganzen CNPS7700CU und co auf den geköpften A64 waren auch extrem Laut ... So ein Quatsch.

 Nur weil Zalman drauf steht ist es nicht automatisch laut. Bis jetzt hat man jeden Kühler von denen extrem leise bekommen. Aber ihr wisst ja, Hardware kann nur so gut sein wie der Anwender der sie betreibt


----------



## Bandicoot (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Faire weise muss ich zugeben das die Kombination mit einem Asrock Z77 Extreme4-M und der Reserator 3 Max (Single) etwas fummelig einzustellen war!  Die träge Lüftersteuerung des Asrock lässt Dehzahlen im Auto Modus unter 1600U/min nicht zu. Auch nicht auf Stufe eins, bin fast blöde geworden! 
Ende vom Lied, Sie hängt an der Manuellen Scythe Kaze dran und kühlt den I7-3770K @4,0GHz/1,12V bei 1410U/min und ich hab in BF3/4, Anno2070 so 45-51°C (CPU nicht gekopft)
Ab 1600U/min hört man sie aus 1m Entfernung, ab 1900U nervts, Vmax ist laute Scythe Kaze 2220U/min. (Föhn Stufe 1)  kühlt dann sehr gut!  35°C
Gehäuse ist gut durchlüftet. Aerocool Stiker X. Bilder lad ich dann mal hoch.
Allerdings glaube ich das mit Standard Vcore, die Temps des i7 um gute 10°C steigen. Denn das ist durch senkung der Spannung herausgesprungen. Das hat der Macho 120 der in mein Pics zu sehen ist besser abgefangen bei 1400U/min.

Mfg B.


----------



## Tiz92 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*



fatDOX8 schrieb:


> absolut legitimer Begriff, für ein Partikel <100nm,  für Naturwissenschaftler, also auch für dich
> 
> 
> 
> und so 30% sind schon drin   kurz "ge-scholar-d"    Enhanced thermal conductivity of TiO2?water based nanofluids


 
Klar ich verstehe was du meinst. Nur wird dieser Begriff meiner Meinung nach überbewertet.


----------



## Aldrearic (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Echt so schwer?
Ich hatte auch früher mehrere Zalman Lüfter verbaut. Flüsterleise bis sie auf 100% aufdrehen dann nerven sie aber sonst ohne Probleme. Bis auf einen der mich plötzlich als Sirenen Anlage begrüsste 

Ich find das Design nett nur die Farbe könntense dem User Überlassen. Weiss, RGBG etc. Aber sieht interessant aus. Ich warte bis ein unabhängiger Test vorliegt und wenn dieser vielversprechend ist könnte es eine Investition Wert sein. Nur hoffentlich dass der Preis stimmt.



> Nur weil Zalman drauf steht ist es nicht automatisch laut.



Ja wenn man Pech hat ist er schon in niedrigen Drehzahlen laut, haben aber alle Lüfter. Zalman ist meistens leise (In meiner Erfahrung). Nur Temperaturmässig nicht gerade auf einem optimlen Stand.


----------



## beren2707 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Zalman stand und steht sicherlich für viele Dinge, aber für niedrige Lautstärke eigtl. noch nie so wirklich. Seit Jahren sind die tendentiell "laut". Der letzte "leise" Kühler von denen war der VF3000 für Grafikkarten; selbst leisere Modelle krankten oft an Lüfterschleifen.


----------



## Voodoo2 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Das eingesetzte Nanofluid ("Nanoflüssigkeit") ist eine an Milch erinnernde Flüssigkeit

welch schöne umschreibung


----------



## Aldrearic (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Cnps 9500 und 9700 hab ich auf CPUs verbaut und VF1000 auf GPUs. Sie waren ok für die Preise aber nur in niedrigen Drehzahlbereichen.
Auf der Zalman Homepage steht der Reserator 3 Max mit 1 Lüfter bei 18.9-36.7 db und der Max Dual mit 23.2 bis 46.6 db. Das ist nicht gerade Leise. Ich hoffe man kann dann die Lüfter tauschen. oO

Eigentlich könntense doch gleich schreiben ''Luftkühlung mit Flüssiger Milch''


----------



## Anchorage (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Dieser Kühler errinert mich vom Design an eine 2 Gpu Karte von damals, ich kenne jetzt den nahmen nicht kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen ?


----------



## 3-way (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/screenshots/original/2007/07/XGI_VolariV8Duo.jpg

http://img.hexus.net/v2/news/sparkle/x265/X265-1-big.jpg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*



Biosman schrieb:


> Bitte welche Ratternden Pumpen?
> 
> Irgendwann muss man auch mal von dem Trip wieder runter kommen. Es hat sich im Letzten Jahr einiges getan. Vereinzelnt mag das mal passieren aber nicht mehr auf die Masse gesehen. Meine letzten 3 Corsair H modelle waren alle Perfekt. Meine H100i läuft nun auch einen Monat ohne Probleme und FLÜSTERLEISE. Die Lüfter (4) schaffen selbst bei 900 - 1000 U/min Kühlwerte da Träumt jeder 1 KG Kühlblock von.



Du lässt deine Lüfter mit 1000 rpm laufen und erzählst was von "flüsterleise"? 

Und:
1kg Kühlblöcke träumen auch davon, für 100 € gekauft zu werden.




fatDOX8 schrieb:


> und so 30% sind schon drin   kurz "ge-scholar-d"    Enhanced thermal conductivity of TiO2?water based nanofluids


 
30% mehr Wärmeleitfähigkeit 
30% mehr Wärmekapazität wäre interessant, aber genau da besteht sogar die Gefahr, dass die Eigenschaften des Kühlmediums verschlechtert werden.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Zalman stand und steht sicherlich für viele Dinge, aber für niedrige Lautstärke eigtl. noch nie so wirklich.


 
Umm:
Zalman war mal DER Passiv-Spezialist...


----------



## beren2707 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Die Passivkühler habe ich jetzt mal ausgenommen, die sind mir bekannt.  Mir gings dabei um aktive Luftkühllösungen ala CNPS-Serie, VF-Serie etc.


----------



## Chimera (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> Das eingesetzte Nanofluid ("Nanoflüssigkeit") ist eine an Milch erinnernde Flüssigkeit
> 
> welch schöne umschreibung


 


Als ich damals den Test einer solchen Flüssigkeit in der PCGH las... naja, da kam mir auch so ein komischer Gedanke: leicht dickflüssig und milchig 


Edit: Hier, die gab es ja auch mal beim Aquatuning, aber scheints mittlerweile auch nicht mehr: Fluid XP – Nano-Fluid. Wobei man sagen muss, dass man es schon auch bissel übertreiben kann: https://www.overclockerstech.com/mayhems-pastel-x1-roundup/all/1/ -> sollte man wohl nicht mit nem Milchshake verwechseln.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Mal ehrlich, wer baut sich das im nicht alkoholisierten Zusand denn ein, das Ding ist hässlich !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Die Passivkühler habe ich jetzt mal ausgenommen, die sind mir bekannt.  Mir gings dabei um aktive Luftkühllösungen ala CNPS-Serie, VF-Serie etc.


 
Das "NP" in CNPS steht für "Noise Prevention" und wurde mal für sowas hier verwendet 
Test: Zalman CNPS 6500B-CU im Khlertest - Hardware-Mag

Die erste aktive Generation (7000/7500, die Ufos mit innenliegendem Lüfter) waren, für ihre Zeit, auch noch relativ leise und im gleichen Zeitraum kamen die passiven Reseratoren. Erst danach ist Zalman auf die Design&Lärm-Ecke umgeschwenkt, warum auch immer. Ein paar von den alten Jungs stecken jetzt wohl hinter der Gründung Nofen/Nofan.


----------



## fatDOX8 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 30% mehr Wärmeleitfähigkeit
> :


 
wenn wasser weniger warmeleitfähig wäre, könnte es schlechter wärme aufnehmen und abgeben und das wäre schlecht für die kühlung

also nix wayne


----------



## XcTus (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wer baut sich das im nicht alkoholisierten Zusand denn ein, das Ding ist hässlich !


 
Das war auch mein Gedanke. Ich find das Ding auch potthässlich.


----------



## Jeretxxo (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Mal zu den Lüftern, von dem Konstrukt, für mich sieht das nach normalen 120mm Bohrungen aus, die bereits verbauten Lüfter haben nur keinen "Rahmen" auf der Aussenseite.

Designtechnisch ist's nicht sonderlich hübsch, aber bei vielen, wie bspw. bei mir, sieht man von dem Ding nach dem Einbau eh nix mehr, mich persönlich würden mal die tatsächlichen Leistungswerte und die Lautstärke der Pumpe interessieren.
Und natürlich der Kostenfaktor.


----------



## SaftSpalte (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*



> 30% mehr Wärmeleitfähigkeit



genau ! Wenn interessiert schon was . Gestern ist wichtig  ne im ernst . Wenn interessiert den der fortschritt ?





MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wer baut sich das im nicht alkoholisierten Zusand denn ein, das Ding ist hässlich !



naja ,Geschmackssache .Hässlich ist es sicherlich nicht . Ist nur ein empfinden .
ausserdem gibt es menschen wo es nur funktionieren muss . Optik ist nebensache .
Seit ich den kampf mit dem staub aufgegeben hatte, spielt die schönheit eine kleine rolle .

------------------------------------------------- 
Ein Praxistest wäre cool .


----------



## Aldrearic (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Ich hab kein Problem mehr mit Staub da Staubfilter angebracht am Gehäuse. Vorher war das ein Staubschlucker wie ich es noch nie hatte zuvor. ^^

Es ist nicht wirklich das schönste Design aber es iseht noch gut aus um eingebaut zu werden für mich. Mich interessiert auch mehr die Leistung und die Lautstärke bei welchen Kosten.


----------



## TechBone (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

passt der kühler ins CoolTek K3????

und wieviel kostet er?


----------



## Darknesss (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wer baut sich das im nicht alkoholisierten Zusand denn ein, das Ding ist hässlich !


 Auch wenn es potthäslich ist, solang der Preis (sehr) niedrig ist und die restlichen Rahmenbedingungen (Qualität, Kühlleistung, Lautstärke,etc) stimmen, hätte ich nichts dagegen mir das Ding einzubauen. In meinem Gehäuse sieht man das eh nicht.
Ansonsten reicht auch der gute alte Luftkühler als "Budget-Lösung", denn von AIO halte ich eh nichts.
(zu teuer, nicht erweiterbar, pumpe zu laut,...)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Ich bezweifle stark das dieser Kühler an irgendein Konkurrenzprodukt z.B von Corsair herankommt.
Bin mal auf den Test gespannt, würde gerne diesen Kühler im Vergleich zu dem neuen Corsair H105 sehen.


----------



## MaxRink (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle stark das dieser Kühler an irgendein Konkurrenzprodukt z.B von Corsair herankommt.
> Bin mal auf den Test gespannt, würde gerne diesen Kühler im Vergleich zu dem neuen Corsair H105 sehen.


 
Du meinst wohl an ein Produkt von Asetek


----------



## locojens (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Genau, die ganzen CNPS7700CU und co auf den geköpften A64 waren auch extrem Laut ... So ein Quatsch.
> 
> Nur weil Zalman drauf steht ist es nicht automatisch laut. Bis jetzt hat man jeden Kühler von denen extrem leise bekommen. Aber ihr wisst ja, Hardware kann nur so gut sein wie der Anwender der sie betreibt



Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt: Die passiven Kühler waren nicht zu hören.  Diese Turbinen namens CNPS waren entweder leise und dem Prozessor wurde zu warm oder halt laut und dem Prozzi ging es gut.

(Namentlich und in "Live" kenne ich den CNPS 9500 und den CNPS 7000b (Kupfer) und den 7000er AlCu (Alu und Kupfer)).

Den 7000er AlCu habe ich sogar noch auf dem Dachboden Zuhause (wohne ja in einer fremden Stadt und nicht Zuhause).


----------



## TechBone (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

hallo fraGen werden also nicht beantwortet? ok dann nich


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*



TechBone schrieb:


> hallo fraGen werden also nicht beantwortet? ok dann nich



Frage 1 keine Ahnung !
Frage 2 Noch immer nicht, reicht dir das als Antwort ?

Musst noch viel lernen, mach mal den Anfang mit ein klein wenig Geduld !


----------



## blazin255 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Finde das ding cool.

Meine frau das ich das hole und einbaue. 
Sie versteht auch nicht das es noch nicht released ist.


----------



## Aldrearic (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

"_Zalman RESERATOR3 MAX _"

Bei Amazon gelistet
Preis ist schon ein wenig happig für die Ausführung mti einem Lüfter. " Lüfter geschätzt dann ~130 +/-10 Ausser die anderen Händler bieten die billiger an.


----------



## Gummert (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Leisere Pumpen und austauschbare Pumpen, nachfüllbar... wo ist das Problem daran?
Platz ist doch genug da.... so Einweg Teile stehen zu keinem Verhältnis.

Luftkühler leben ewig, bis auf die Lüfter die - wenn entsprechend hochwertig - auch ihre 100.000h durchhalten.
Dann tauscht man diese aus, zwischen 10-15€ kostet ein hochwertiger Lüfter und dann ist wieder für Jahre ruhe. 

Bei den Kompakt-WaKüs, verflüchtigt sich nach ner weile die Flüssigkeit, die Pumpe geht defekt... alles Dinge die man nicht austauschen kann.

Also greift man dann zur richtigen WaKü wo man das alles austauschen kann, bekommt dafür noch bessere Kühlleistung und Haltbarkeit. 

Wer das nicht will, nimmt Luftkühler... 

Bisher sehe ich nur einen vorteil der Kompaktwaküs: Für kleine HTPCs.


Für den Desktop eignet sich doch hervorragend eine Modulbauweise, allein wegen des Platzes, wieso tut das kein anderer, bis auf Coolermaster mit ihrem Eisberg?


----------



## TechBone (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Frage 1 keine Ahnung !
> Frage 2 Noch immer nicht, reicht dir das als Antwort ?
> 
> Musst noch viel lernen, mach mal den Anfang mit ein klein wenig Geduld !


 
guck doch auf Seite 4 dort stehen meine Fragen. muss man jetzt aber eh nicht mehr beantworten


----------



## kohelet (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual: Kompakt-Nanofluidkühlung mit Dual-Radiator vorgestellt*

Wieso?


----------

